# First Pistol



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello Forum. Nice to meet everyone. 

Well, let's see---

Yes, I'm a newbie and my questions I'm sure are fundemental and probably answered over and over again on this great forum.

(1) I have taken a liking to the "Beretta PX4 Storm - .40". The 9 is nice and while I know it's controversial, I know there's no argument about the fact that a .40 bares more stopping power than a 9mm; with accuracy being the priority of course. 

ANY THOUGHTS ON THIS GUN AS A SUITABLE SELF-DEFENSE WEAPON?

(2) Looking for a safe. I am purchasing my weapon for "Self-Defense of My Home and Family. i have 2 children and need security in a safe that takes that into consideration. I'd like something digital (no finger print tech. don't trust). Everything I've seem however seems a little noisy. Either the "keypad beeps as you enter the code; or the opening of the doors a little loud: not exactly to my advantage as much as it is to a prospective assailant". 

ANY RECOMMENDATIONS ON A QUIET SAFE; AND ALSO, ONE WHO'S KEYPAD SOUND CAN BE TURNED - OFF?

Thanks.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I really do not have much to offer other than there is no such thing as stopping power with regards to handguns. If you are looking for stopping power, get a rifle or shotgun. 

Also, there is plenty of argument over whether the .40S&W offers anything over a 9mm, but let's not have that one again.

Welcome to the forum and good luck in choosing your first handgun.


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

smile. Thanks.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I suppose I should offer something useful so I do not seem too grumpy. If you like the Beretta, then you should go for it. Beretta makes great guns, and if the particular model you mentioned fits your hand and you shoot it well, the hard part of your search is over.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Personally, I'm not a .40 guy, or a Beretta fan, but I'm sure both are fine, if that's what you like.

As far as a safe for locking up handguns, Wally World has a plain old Sentry fireproof safe for $131, with a dial and a lever, that is of surprisingly good quality. Of course, this is strictly for security from kids, as a fairly strong man can pick it up and carry it out the door, complete, unless you drill it and bolt it to something.


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you. (smile)---

Nice to meet you.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

qpoint said:


> (1) I have taken a liking to the "Beretta PX4 Storm - .40". The 9 is nice and while I know it's controversial, I know there's no argument about the fact that a .40 bares more stopping power than a 9mm; with accuracy being the priority of course.
> 
> ANY THOUGHTS ON THIS GUN AS A SUITABLE SELF-DEFENSE WEAPON?


Just so you know - capitalizing the entire sentence is the internet equivelant of yelling. It's a pretty quiet place around here.....:mrgreen:

As already indicated, there is no such thing as "stopping power". There is a difference in ft/lbs. of energy, but that has no bearing on whether or not a single shot will stop someone. If you play the numbers game, then why stop at .40? There are a lot of other handgun calibers that have more energy.

As for the suitability of the Beretta - the PX4 was designed for defense, so it would be suitable for such. Of course it can be used offensively too, if that is all you had to use.


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks---- tell me a little bit about ft/lbs.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I would say for your first handgun to get a 9mm. The .40 can be a handfull if your 
not used to shooting larger caliber handguns. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

qpoint said:


> Thanks---- tell me a little bit about ft/lbs.


You know about "stopping power", but you don't know about foot-pounds?

There is a website called "Google". Type in www.google.com/ in the address bar at the top of your browser and hit enter. Once on this website, do a search for "ft/lbs" (or spell it out).


----------



## iburnpowdah (Apr 6, 2009)

As there are many Police dept's that have switched from nines to forties, you will be able to get a duty size M17 or compact M19 at a very good price. Also with the price of ammo these days, it makes a lot of sense to consider the 9mm. (Not to mention todays technology and new designs in hollowpoint bullet consrtuction and smokeless powder have made it a viable (finally) self defense caliber.)

Sorry, i should have mentioned these models are both Glocks...


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

great info thanks.


----------



## ZO6Vettever (Mar 30, 2009)

There is some pretty powerful 9mm ammo but a 40 is a little better. I carry a 9mm because it carrys 16+1 rounds, and if SHTF I know I'm not the best shot in the land so a high cap is comforting. A 45 is the best but you lose capacity and they are generally heavier. Check the Beretta forum for some input, I've not heared anything bad about them and many LEO's carry them. Good luck.


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks. What determines if ammo passes through threat and through walls or other potential innocent by-standers? I see specs of information regarding this as well. How does Ammo, and Caliber play into this safey issue or not?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

qpoint said:


> What determines if ammo passes through threat and through walls or other potential innocent by-standers? I see specs of information regarding this as well. How does Ammo, and Caliber play into this safey issue or not?


Hollow points _technically_ have less chance of passing through a person than ball ammo. That's assuming a hit. If you miss, all bets are off. Any round designed to go through skin, muscle, bone, and organs will not be stopped by mere sheet rock. That's why being proficient with any firearm you plan on using for HD or CCW is a must. Remember you are legally responsible for every bullet that leaves your gun.


----------



## exercisemyright (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey qpoint, welcome to the forum!
Back to the original question...

Overview for the calibers:

Both the 9mm and the .40 are going to be adequate home defense rounds. Typically, the advantage of the 9mm is larger capacity, less felt recoil, and cheaper ammo. The .40 does cause more damage. With better rounds becoming available for the 9mm, however, some people say it is no longer so significant. I can't say for sure.

My suggestion is to go out with some friends and shoot both. If you enjoy the .40--rock on! get it!:smt023 If its a pain to shoot, go with the 9. (The 9 might also be nice if you want to teach your wife[?] to shoot as well.)

As for the gun:

The PX4 looks to be a quality gun. HOWEVER, if you are not planning on using this gun for CC, then I would recommend looking into the Stoeger Cougar. The Stoeger (if you haven't already heard) is basically the old Beretta Cougar and the platform which they used for the PX4. Now its made by Stoeger and is a lot cheaper. It is also a full metal design (which I would prefer for HD and range shooting). 
I don't think you can go wrong wither way! Let us know how it goes!:watching:


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Todd. Very good point you bring up. You don't always think of how things can go wrong. But it is imperative and responsible tht you are aware of all tht ocmes along with owning a weapon and understanding excercising your right to bear arms is one thing understanding the seriousness of the responsibility is another.

---- good point.


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey "excercisemyright" (think I'll call ya' emr...) -- 'eemer' (smile):

That's what I thought after some reading. That now-a-days improvements and changes in Ammo types and design there are several thing's to consider when selecting weapon and ammo combinations.

What I hear is that the .40 (in general) delivers more "recoil" than a 9mm. But the consistent testimony specifically concerning the "Berretta PX4" is that the .40 recoil is comprable to the .9mm PX4.

I believe I'll take your advice and try them both out and see what I like. and yes, my wife does wish to learn to shoot for mere self-defense purposes though. I'll likley enjoy going to the range on a regular for sporting practice.

If you had to choose between a .9mm and .40 for HD what would your choice be and why?

by the way---- what's cc, ccw?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

qpoint said:


> What I hear is that the .40 (in general) delivers more "recoil" than a 9mm.


The .40 is more "snappy" meaning you will have more muzzle flip. For a novice shooter, that muzzle flip equates to a longer time to get back on target after the first shot. Not good in a SD situation. That and the cost of ammo (which means you might practice less due to cost) is why many of us do not recommend a .40 for someone new to shooting.



qpoint said:


> by the way---- what's cc, ccw?


Concealed Carry, Concealed Carry Weapon.


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

I see thanks. Any recommendations on ammo for Beretta PX4 .9mm good for SD, and less likely to go "through" your threat? TAPS and SD maybe?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i agree that for a first timer - get a 9mm
unless you have rented both guns and know what each feels like


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks...


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

With regards to ammo, any quality JHP (hollow point) round from the big ammo companies such as Speer, Federal, Remington, and Winchester will work.


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks ptarmagin...


----------

